# feeding baby p's



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

was wondering whether the babies had to be fed newly hatched baby brine shrimp or adult size?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

baby brine....3-4x a day.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

tks for the info...


----------

